# Ponies are EVIL LOL



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I went down to feed my horse and 2 ponies. I opened the barn door to find the 2 ponies loose in the barn. Apparently one of the (most likely Gypsy :shades: ) figured out how to open the stall door. Between the 2 of them and my 28 year old QH they had eaten 1/2 of a 120 lb bale of alfalfa and corners off of 3 or 4 grass bales. They had also made a huge mess of the barn, there was manure everywhere, they had knocked stuff down and torn up a paper bag :veryangry: . They are fine - fortunately they did not get into the grain. Little monsters. I am just glad I had closed the main barn doors - last summer I had 4 ponies. One of them had opened the stall door (I was 8.5 months pregant and my husband was doing most of the barn work. He didn't see the need to tie the stall doors shut). The evil ponies got out :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: and were missing for 4 days before they were found and caught 2 miles form home. I no longer have the pony that caused that incident so was no longer tying the stalls shut. Sigh, I guess I will have to start again.

Here are pics of the evil beasties:
Gypsy - 6 year old Welsh









Danny - 12year old UK Shetland









Diego - 28 year old QH


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What little stinkers!! They sure are cute though, and Diego looks great for a 28 yo!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are real cuties....  .... and may of been doing it ...for attention......LOL :laugh:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Such a pretty welshie.. hlala:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't you just hate it when they are way smarter then you give them credit for? 

Watch them for colic and Founder.


----------

